# Legs shaking, racing heart,paranoia,vomiting from being high?!



## metalhead91 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey guys how's it goin. A thread like this may have already been posted but I didn't feel like looking through all of them lol. So here it is, I've stopped smoking weed for the following reasons and I was wondering if anyone else has experienced these effects from lightin up. For one, I get EXTREMELY paranoid, thinking that I'm going to die of a heart attack due to a racing heart and pulse rate. Second, i sometimes get a feeling that im spinning when i close my eyes. And third, my gag reflex goes out of control, and i start like dry heaving, which eventually turns into regular puking. And i feel like im really cold and i start like shivering..my legs start shaking. And like everything i see or anything that happens freaks me out. Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this? Or is there any reason why these things happen to me while everyone else is just calm and laid back?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 18, 2006)

metalhead91 said:
			
		

> Hey guys how's it goin. A thread like this may have already been posted but I didn't feel like looking through all of them lol. So here it is, I've stopped smoking weed for the following reasons and I was wondering if anyone else has experienced these effects from lightin up. For one, I get EXTREMELY paranoid, thinking that I'm going to die of a heart attack due to a racing heart and pulse rate. Second, i sometimes get a feeling that im spinning when i close my eyes. And third, my gag reflex goes out of control, and i start like dry heaving, which eventually turns into regular puking. And i feel like im really cold and i start like shivering..my legs start shaking. And like everything i see or anything that happens freaks me out. Has anyone else ever experienced anything like this? Or is there any reason why these things happen to me while everyone else is just calm and laid back?


 
This isn't in any way, a high from weed.

Those who are prone to "stress attacks" or "panic attacks" sometimes have them while high because of other issues being involved.

That violent of a reaction could be anything. It could also be that you smoked WAY TO MUCH of good weed and your body is more senitive to the THC.

If it only happens when you smoke weed, then stop smoking it. Obviously it isn't right with you.

Perhaps see a doctor. I don't know your age or condition, but these are not the signs of a normal high on MJ. No way.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## metalhead91 (Sep 18, 2006)

It's weird, because i only took one big gravity, and the weed was middies  lol..do you think maybe it coulda been laced?..by the way im 15 and have no medical problems at all...and I DEFINATELY do not do any hard drugs..if weed does this to me..imagine what would happen if i did LSD...


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like a type of anxiety disorder, I am that way when I am sober, and use marijuana as a medicine to prevent that. You may want to talk to someone about your anxiety because it can lead to worse attacks. That's why on top of the medicine I grow, I take lithium. Hope ya feel better, man. You can't possibly know if you have medical problems or not at 15, which to me, a psyc major you must because of the symptoms you described above. Another thing is bye because you are not of age to participate in this forum, so a moderator will probably del your account soon. As I recall you are warned that you must be at least 18 to use this site so you had to of lied and clicked submit anyway. Come back in 3 years and then we'll talk.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*Well metalhead91 sorry to here about your problems with bud but you didn't read the forum guidelines before joining. You must be 18 years of age so we will see ya in 3 years. Sorry man. *


----------



## hgih (Sep 19, 2006)

being parinoid is a affect of weed maybe you should try smoking a smaller amount and yeah come back in 3 years dude


----------

